# gender ultrasound countdown! whos with me?



## msq

I scheduled an elective ultrasound for this Saturday to find out the gender of our baby, I think its a boy but my OH hopes its a girl. I'll be 15 weeks for the ultrasound, I couldn't stand waiting any longer! Anyone find out the gender around the 15 weeks? Anyone else got their ultrasound coming up? Lets share results here!!! :)


----------



## junebaby08

i have mine on saturday as well-- im excited wanting a boy


----------



## msq

I'm so excited to find out! I dont have much of preference for whether its a boy or girl but I had a dream about having a little boy so I'm pretty convinced :)


----------



## junebaby08

i actually had a dream so vivid that in my dream i seen the potty shit really good and it was a little weenie lol in my dream, everyhting points to boy for me but watch itbe a girl ill post saturday asap


----------



## kmac87

I had one at 14 weeks with this pg and my last. Last being a boy, this one being a girl. Both were right.


----------



## shmunster

I've got my 20 week scan on thursday, 6 sleeps, I cant wait, but am so nervous too


----------



## Dinah93

I have a private gender scan on Saturday too. I'm thinking little boy, but we'll be happy no matter what, we're just really curious to know. Already have a 2 year old girl so I can see positives to having either gender this time around. Depending on how far along I get this may or may not be my last pregnancy, we'd love a third but if this one is a preemie too we'll call time on our baby making days I think.


----------



## MummyJade

I have mine on Friday so a week today! The baby was naughty at 20 week scan and wouldnt let us see! Everyone says they was waiting for Daddy to be there... (OH is Army) x


----------



## whigfield

Mine feels like ages away! :haha: I have one at 16+5 on the 19th of April. I just can't wait!


----------



## pineapple91

Mine is on Tuesday I think my family is more excited then I am they all want it to be a boy I dont want them to be disappointed if itsna girl so im nervous I also hope all is well with the baby


----------



## purplecupcake

I'm going to a 3d place on Tuesday because I cannot wait until 20 weeks either. Very excited!!!


----------



## msq

I'm excited to hear everyone's results :) I hope to be posting mine tomorrow!


----------



## Naaxi

Mine is on the 24th of April hahaha :D Hurry, time :D I am sooo curious now :) Good luck, ladies :D


----------



## BethHx

Mine is in 12 days I'll be 16 and abit weeks.
Can't wait to know if we're having little Max or Annie/Eliza!!


----------



## lala222

I have mine next Thursday and I cannot waittT!!! I wish I could have found out earlier and didn't have to wait this long haha keep us updated!


----------



## tropicsgirl

I may have mine tomorrow depending on if they will let me. I'll be 18 weeks so I feel like they should be able to do the scan. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## purplerat

I've got a scan on Monday when I'll be 16+1, hopefully they can tell me the gender then. I've got 2 little boys and I expect this one will also be a boy! A girl would be lovely but I really don't mind :) xx


----------



## Lemonade

Mine is on the 16th, when I'll be 16+4, so excited! The days are going so slowly though...


----------



## Belle2528

20 week scan in 10 days over here!!!! Can't wait :) xxx


----------



## Dinah93

https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/BABYBOND_8_zps3e490403.jpg

We're team blue! Really happy, one of each is perfect, now if we do ever have a third it's just because our family isn't quite complete not because we're striving for a particular gender. DH is thrilled, I'm gearing myself up for the next few months of name debates, we had a girl name all picked but we just can't agree on a boy name.


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck to all you ladies with gender scans coming up. Hope you get the gender you want if you have a preference.

I was soooooo excited in the run up to my gender scan at 16 weeks. Then the day before I got ridiculously nervous! I really wanted a girl (to experience being mum to both), but had convinced myself it was a boy. At the scan the sonographer was a little unkind and played a trick on me. She asked what I thought it was and when I said I was sure it was a boy she said, "Well you're mother's intuition is completely one hundred percent..." and then she paused. The way she had said it was like she was going to say I had been correct, but then she said I was wrong and that it was a little girl. So mean :haha:

I was worried that at my 20 week scan she might turn out to be a he instead, but no, she is definitely still a girl. The sonographer was very level headed and experienced and though she wouldn't write it on my paperwork (as they aren't allowed to) she told me she was 100% sure it was a girl. 

When we have our third we will be staying team yellow as we won't have a preference. I'm so happy to have my boy and my girl, I don't mind what comes last and will be delighted with either. I'm really looking forward to not knowing till the birth!

x


----------



## RinnaRoo

April 14th here. I think I'm dying of anticipation. I have a beautiful son now, and after my sisters birth of a son, I'm getting a lot of girl vibes!!


----------



## loveandterror

We'll find out on May 12th. 
I'll be almost 22 weeks then...
God, it seems like such a long time still.
Everyone else seems to find out much sooner :(


----------



## msq

I'm so excited! Just a couple more hours until my appointment:) although I did get kind of mad yesterday because I got an email saying my appointment was canceled because they couldn't reach me at my phone number yesterday which is true but I was working and had already confirmed the appointment on march 27th! So that was very frustrating and I was in tears last night


----------



## BethHx

Congratulations on team blue!xx


----------



## junebaby08




----------



## msq

We found out we are having a baby boy!!! :)


----------



## junebaby08

msq said:


> we found out we are having a baby boy!!! :)

congrats


----------



## xQuinnx

Hello everyone :wave: I'll be having a gender scan on 16th April, I'll be 17 weeks :D


----------



## AussieGamer

I'll be having my 20w scan next week (not this one the next one). My hubby just moved 5 hrs away for work and I am here packing for the next couple of weeks to also make the move. Taking my mum to the scan and hoping she can write the gender down so me n hubby can find out together.


----------



## Buttercup84

My anomaly scan is in 22 days, hope everything is OK with baby and that we can find out the gender. I've already picked out the celebratory outfits I want to buy from Next for both a girl and a boy lol!


----------



## BethHx

Change of plan!
Got our gender scan on Saturday (6days away) instead of the 17th!
So excited xx


----------



## auntsas

I have 10 more very long days...


----------



## kimmy04

I am so jealous of everyone who can find out early! We can't even pay for a 3d gender scan until after 20 weeks! It's actually against the law to be told the gender before 18-20 weeks. So I've got a few more weeks to go!! Finding out on April 25th. Hoping for a girl this time but hubby would like another boy so we will see!!


----------



## purplecupcake

Had mine this morning!! Worth every penny.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v76/toria/Mobile%20Uploads/a29576cf-aa0e-4767-bc8f-12011059915d_zpscbdbd029.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v76/toria/Mobile%20Uploads/38423a09-bee8-4709-8045-b9092f441076_zps4df3e4d0.jpg
Creepy Joker smile
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v76/toria/Mobile%20Uploads/32d3ad5a-7f6e-48f4-b3b0-76b2b1a22fec_zps1e0ea991.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v76/toria/Mobile%20Uploads/3253e4df-7f98-4be9-a45a-c0f1078e9c3c_zps7b3e04e7.jpg


----------



## Buttercup84

Aww how cute purplecupcake, looks like he's smiling in that first 3D pic :D Congrats on team blue!


----------



## shmunster

Mine is tomorrow, I'm totally freaking out, 26 hours

I can't stop thinking of what ifs and people telling me to be positive isn't helping, just makes me angry lol

Hurry up tomorrow

So pleased for everyone here getting good results too, I also can't wait to find out the sex, my sons going to be so annoyed if this one is a girl hehe


----------



## purplecupcake

Thank you!! We're very happy :)


----------



## purplerat

I had mine on Monday, I'm having a girl! They said they are 70% sure. Hopefully that will be confirmed at my 20 week scan. After 2 boys I'm hoping she really is a she! X


----------



## BethHx

Those pictures are lovely! 
How far were u?
I will be 15+6 so think mine may look similar?


----------



## loveandterror

auntsas said:


> I have 10 more very long days...

Try 32 more days ;)
It's killlllling me. I'm way too impatient for this.


----------



## Baby3onboard

I have a private gender scan on the 15th. Can't wait! I have two boys already and hubby is convinced this one will be a boy too. I really would like a girl- but either is fine as long as everything is ok!


----------



## BethHx

3 days!!


----------



## purplecupcake

BethHx said:


> Those pictures are lovely!
> How far were u?
> I will be 15+6 so think mine may look similar?

15+4, so they should look about the same!

One thing the sonographer told me to do was to drink a ton of water for the 2 days before the ultrasound as it makes your fluid very clear. Cloudy fluid can diminish the quality of the 3d part. I also drank some orange juice on the way as I read it will wake baby up so they move around a bunch.


----------



## JoHio

I have 12 days left...I am looking forward to finding out but don't want to wish time away for anything. My oldest is starting SCHOOL this year. Time goes by way too fast anyway!

(Translation: Mommy's a bit of a mess :) )


----------



## Kristle

I will find out in two weeks!!!! I feel boy but we will see......


----------



## shmunster

2.5 hours, AAAHHHHHH!


----------



## mrspeanut

We have a private scan booked for tomorrow. It's the first time I've ever had one despite 2 previous babies. Dh and I are both very excited! :)


----------



## shmunster

Mine went well today, and its a girl! A little sister for my 4yo son :)


----------



## cnsweeney

I actually already had mine but am waiting till our gender reveal party to find out :) the 26th of April. Can't wait!


----------



## Yo_Yo

I have already been told a boy, but have a gender confirmation scan tomorrow ! Less than 26 hours :) let's see if it's right!


----------



## fiyaaa

Mine is scheduled Apr 22nd at 20 weeks! 2 weeks to go. I can't wait to find out!


----------



## cnsweeney

Would anyone like to take a guess at this ? I couldn't find any other arrow to paste to the pic other than the blue one so don't mind that. I zoomed in on the pic to what's between the legs . Seems labia-ish to me but also protruding out and bulb-ish at the same time . Hmmmm..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## purplecupcake

cnsweeney said:


> Would anyone like to take a guess at this ? I couldn't find any other arrow to paste to the pic other than the blue one so don't mind that. I zoomed in on the pic to what's between the legs . Seems labia-ish to me but also protruding out and bulb-ish at the same time . Hmmmm..

I would say girl. I don't think there are vertical (cheeseburger) lines like that if it is a boy, but I'm no expert!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hmm I really don't know! How many weeks are you? Have you got another scan? We found out we're team pink today!! :pink: We are delighted :cloud9:


----------



## BethHx

Mrspeanut congratulations on team pink!

Less than 3 hours to go for me!


----------



## wanna_baby

I have mine in an hour. Eeeeek, so nervous and excited to find out.


----------



## mrspeanut

How did your scans go today, ladies?


----------



## wanna_baby

My scan went well. All looks normal. Found out we are having another boy! A little disappointed actually that I started crying. But glad baby is healthy!


----------



## xQuinnx

4 days! Well 3 after today I am bursting with excitement!! :D


----------



## mrspeanut

wanna_baby said:


> My scan went well. All looks normal. Found out we are having another boy! A little disappointed actually that I started crying. But glad baby is healthy!

Aww blame the hormones! How many boys have you got? Glad all looked well :)


----------



## wanna_baby

mrspeanut said:


> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> My scan went well. All looks normal. Found out we are having another boy! A little disappointed actually that I started crying. But glad baby is healthy!
> 
> Aww blame the hormones! How many boys have you got? Glad all looked well :)Click to expand...

I blame OH's spearm  We already have a boy. This was suppose to be our last, as I only wanted 2. DH wanted 3 kids. Now, I don't know if we might try for a girl. Time will tell...


----------



## BethHx

We are team pink!!
Scan was brilliant!

Baby Eliza :)


----------



## mrspeanut

wanna_baby said:


> mrspeanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> My scan went well. All looks normal. Found out we are having another boy! A little disappointed actually that I started crying. But glad baby is healthy!
> 
> Aww blame the hormones! How many boys have you got? Glad all looked well :)Click to expand...
> 
> I blame OH's spearm  We already have a boy. This was suppose to be our last, as I only wanted 2. DH wanted 3 kids. Now, I don't know if we might try for a girl. Time will tell...Click to expand...

Lol, I meant the hormones making you cry, not baby's gender! I have 2 boys already and they are so sweet together. It melts my heart that ds1 says ds2 is his best friend :cloud9: . We had decided on having two, our third - this baby - was a bit of a surprise tbh :haha: Who knows what the future will bring, but I'm sure you'll have loads of fun with your boys :)


----------



## wanna_baby

mrspeanut said:


> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrspeanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> My scan went well. All looks normal. Found out we are having another boy! A little disappointed actually that I started crying. But glad baby is healthy!
> 
> Aww blame the hormones! How many boys have you got? Glad all looked well :)Click to expand...
> 
> I blame OH's spearm  We already have a boy. This was suppose to be our last, as I only wanted 2. DH wanted 3 kids. Now, I don't know if we might try for a girl. Time will tell...Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I meant the hormones making you cry, not baby's gender! I have 2 boys already and they are so sweet together. It melts my heart that ds1 says ds2 is his best friend :cloud9: . We had decided on having two, our third - this baby - was a bit of a surprise tbh :haha: Who knows what the future will bring, but I'm sure you'll have loads of fun with your boys :)Click to expand...

Lol, Ohhhh hormone are definetly to blame for all the tears. 
I sure hope u r right and the boys bond well, and I bond with them. Until then I am grieving in the gender disappointment section.
Is ur 3rd one a girl???


----------



## mrspeanut

Yes she is a girl and I will be truthful and say we are delighted as both dh and I secretly wanted a girl, although we didn't want to admit that to each other before finding out. I was afraid of gender disappointment so we booked an early scan. I wasn't sure how I would react at twenty weeks with all our family knowing the twenty week scan date and they would be pestering to know boy or girl. I wanted to give ourselves a few weeks to 'get over' it before all the comments (again) about being outnumbered and 'you wouldn't have known what to do with a girl' etc etc if lo had been a boy. I know that it seems awful to say that, obviously your primary wish is a heathy, happy baby, but you can't help the way you feel when you've had months to think about it before finding out. We had wanted a girl second time too so I do know how you feel. I found after a few days you get used to the idea and by the time they are here you couldn't imagine it being the other way. My ds2 is a completely different personality to ds1. It's definitely not a case of just 'the same again.' I hope to reassure you somewhat. I don't know whether I have! I just know that despit how I felt during pregnancy, after ds2 was born I was made up and I'm mega proud of my boys :)


----------



## mrspeanut

Whoops, bit of a lengthy post and gone OT from the original thread! :haha:

Who is still on countdown? :dance:


----------



## xQuinnx

Reason everyone's posts/announcements is getting me stupidly excited! I shall be announcing on Wednesday! :dance: keeping my fingers crossed baby behaves


----------



## loveandterror

mrspeanut said:


> Whoops, bit of a lengthy post and gone OT from the original thread! :haha:
> 
> Who is still on countdown? :dance:

Me :'-( we'll have to wait til I'm almost 22 weeks. Stupid NHS!
So, yeah..28days. I'm sooooo over waiting!:cry:


----------



## RinnaRoo

Tomorrow!!! :D


----------



## wanna_baby

Mrs peanut - yes u have reassured me. Thanks for sharing ur story. That's so lovely u r finally getting ur girl, I am happy for u.
And I am glad I found out now than to wait till birth like we were contemplating, this way, i have time to get used to the idea. 
We haven't shared the gender news with family and friends yet cause I feel like I need some time.

In the long run I realize I sound ridiculous, sorry everyone this went off topic. Wish everyone a happy scan!!!


----------



## caitlyn2009

Can I join? I have my gender scan on Saturday the 19th!! I will be 15 weeks exactly. I am so excited and cannot wait to know. I have a beautiful baby girl (well she is 2 1/2 lol) so I would love a little boy, but as long as it is healthy it doesn't matter either way :)


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi everyone :wave: . RinnaRoo did you find out today? :)


----------



## whigfield

5 days til our gender scan! Eeeeek.


----------



## babylove x

I'll be finding out if I'm officially team BLUE or not on Saturday 4/19 I will be exactly 18 weeks!!!!

Pretty obvious boy bits at 13w4d, we shall see!!!!! So nervous/excited!!!! 

3 days!!!!!


----------



## Buttercup84

13 days here, not that i'm counting or anything! I wanna know nowww lol :haha:


----------



## cnsweeney

11 more days ! I'm getting do impatient ! Lol


----------



## cnsweeney

So *


----------



## GillandJamie

Just booked mine today...13 days and counting, will be 18+1, I actually cant handle the waiting and I dont really have that long to go :( xx


----------



## xQuinnx

Got my gender scan in less then an hour! So excited and nervous I really hope they can tell me the gender! I'm thinking possibly boy...no other reason other then I've dreamt about it lol I will be over the moon regardless! :dance:


----------



## xQuinnx

Had our scan we are....team pink! We're having a little girl! We are over the moon the scan was brilliant! We had it with baby bond and it was worth every Penny! :dance: :D


----------



## caitlyn2009

It is a BOY!

https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b529/caitlyncook11231/IMAGES_24_zps92838d4e.jpg


----------



## babylove x

ALL BOY FOR US :) a little brother for Miss Anna <3


----------



## whigfield

Had ours!! It's a boy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140419-WA0001.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xQuinnx

Yay whigfield! One of each for you and me haha :dance:


----------



## imlosttoo

Firstly Hi all! 

Im chomping at the bit to find out what baby Flump is!

I have 3 daughters <3 I couldn't care what we having so why is it so important to us?!

We have gender scan booked for Monday I will be 16 weeks plus 6 days.

My husband is hoping for a boy as his so outnumbered! 


Mel xx


----------



## cnsweeney

I am team pink ! Had our gender reveal party today !dd is so thrilled to have a little sister and we are excited too! ;)


----------



## imlosttoo

cnsweeney said:


> I am team pink ! Had our gender reveal party today !dd is so thrilled to have a little sister and we are excited too! ;)

Lovely news! Whats DD? Im new to all this.... I have my gender scan tomorrow <3


----------



## Buttercup84

Sooo our wait was finally over today and we had our scan. Baby looks great and we're team pink again, DD was adamant she was getting a little sister and it turns out she was right! :flower:


----------



## cnsweeney

imlosttoo said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> I am team pink ! Had our gender reveal party today !dd is so thrilled to have a little sister and we are excited too! ;)
> 
> Lovely news! Whats DD? Im new to all this.... I have my gender scan tomorrow <3Click to expand...

haha its okay DD is for dear daughter I believe and DS is for dear son? or darling daughter / darling son? im not sure haha I just know dd is daughter ds is son lol.

buttercup- I hear ya! my daughter was the same way and she was also correct! lol. I think 2 girls will be fun.

however, I am a bit nervous because a friend of mine found out she was having a girl at 15 weeks just like I did and she is now 20 weeks and found out it was a boy. so I played the dvd from my elective ultrasound at 15 wks where they said it was a girl to see if I could see anything that shouted boy. I took a couple still frames of some things that made me a little nervous and am asking for yalls opinion. what do you think? I already bought some girl stuff but am waiting until my 20 wk scan next week to confirm before I buy anything else!
 



Attached Files:







sono1.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 1









sono2.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 10









sono3.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## msq

I had a 3D ultrasound about 3 weeks ago when I was 15 weeks and found out we are having a boy. Tomorrow is my anatomy ultrasound and I hope we confirm its still a boy! :)


----------



## babylove x

msq said:


> I had a 3D ultrasound about 3 weeks ago when I was 15 weeks and found out we are having a boy. Tomorrow is my anatomy ultrasound and I hope we confirm its still a boy! :)

Right there with ya!!! Full anatomy tomorrow and he better still be a boy !


----------



## cnsweeney

I think boys are more accurate but girls have more of a chance being incorrect because it could just be the penis is tucked up somewhere or it's at a bad angle to see especially at 15 weeks. So I'm just a little anxious for my next sono. I thought the waiting was over ! Lol


----------



## babylove x

cnsweeney said:


> I think boys are more accurate but girls have more of a chance being incorrect because it could just be the penis is tucked up somewhere or it's at a bad angle to see especially at 15 weeks. So I'm just a little anxious for my next sono. I thought the waiting was over ! Lol

Lol that's why I vowed to never find out early again  because of finding out at 14 weeks it made me extremely skeptical even at 18 weeks and it's pretty clear.. I'm clinging to the "you never know" part.


----------



## imlosttoo

Had my gender scan yesterday and he said he was 80% boy <3 

Very happy as we have 3 girls 

Mel xhttps://instagram.com/p/nVWbrJJPaU/


----------



## babylove x

^ CONGRATS!! :flow:


Had my full anatomy, my son is still ALL boy, 100%.


----------



## msq

Had my anatomy ultrasound today and he is still 100% boy :) I got the results back and he is healthy. Only thing is I have a low lying placenta which may ruin my chances for vbac :/


----------

